# Disney Paris



## Helios (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anyone been to Disney Paris?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2016)

Helios said:


> Has anyone been to Disney Paris?



We were just in Paris for five nights. We spent one day at Disneyland Paris. By comparison, the parks are much smaller than their Orlando counterparts. If I had never been to Walt Disney World in Orlando, I wouldn't know better. But comparing the two, the Paris counterpart is missing a little of the magic. It doesn't seem "as Disney". One issue we had may have had to do with the time of the year, September. A lot of the counter service restaurants were closed. We crisscrossed the Magic Kingdom to find something we wanted to eat.

Just remember, like WDW, food is expensive. Being priced in Euro, it is even more so. We did get a deal on park tickets as Viator was running a promotion. One day park hopper for about $50 per person.

We did find the parade to be excellent though. It is hard to explain, but with all the people from so many counties speaking so many different languages, it did make you realize how much we are really connected and how small the world really is. We didn't stay late enough to see the fireworks, so I can't comment on those.

I think if I were visiting Village d'lle-de-France, I would only spend about two days at the parks and the rest with a rental car traveling the countryside.


----------



## elaine (Oct 1, 2016)

yes, in July. I agree with above. See my post on the Marriott BB about Marriott Ile de France for other things to do in the area. From DLP, there are a few easy day trip via public transportation, Reims, Provins, and even Strasbourg.


----------



## Blues (Oct 3, 2016)

Went there with our granddaughter a year and a half ago, in June.  It compares much more closely to Disneyland in Anaheim, rather than WDW in Orlando.  It has two lands -- Disneyland park and Walt Disney Studios park - similar to Disneyland and California Adventure in California.  Disneyland park in Paris is very similar to Disneyland Park in Anaheim, and both are similar to Magic Kingdom park in Orlando.  Walt Disney Studios park is very roughly equivalent to California Adventure, but with different rides.  As far as the Disneyland portion - I think it has a lot of French charm.  The castle is amazing -- it has an animatronic dragon in the dungeon.  Some rides are better in California, and some are better in Paris.  The French and European attitude of studied indifference can throw people off, especially if you're used to the Disneyland and WDW enthusiastic CM's.  But they're very charming in their own way.

We also spent only one day at Disneyland Paris, but I would go back.  Just like comparing California to Orlando - it's the same, but totally different


----------



## Helios (Oct 9, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> We were just in Paris for five nights. We spent one day at Disneyland Paris. By comparison, the parks are much smaller than their Orlando counterparts. If I had never been to Walt Disney World in Orlando, I wouldn't know better. But comparing the two, the Paris counterpart is missing a little of the magic. It doesn't seem "as Disney". One issue we had may have had to do with the time of the year, September. A lot of the counter service restaurants were closed. We crisscrossed the Magic Kingdom to find something we wanted to eat.
> 
> Just remember, like WDW, food is expensive. Being priced in Euro, it is even more so. We did get a deal on park tickets as Viator was running a promotion. One day park hopper for about $50 per person.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  We are expecting high prices, I don't think we'll be too surprised since we are already thinking about it.


----------



## Helios (Oct 9, 2016)

elaine said:


> yes, in July. I agree with above. See my post on the Marriott BB about Marriott Ile de France for other things to do in the area. From DLP, there are a few easy day trip via public transportation, Reims, Provins, and even Strasbourg.



Thanks.  We'll be doing several day trips.  The Marriott will be our base for a while until we move to Paris to end the trip.


----------



## Helios (Oct 9, 2016)

Blues said:


> Went there with our granddaughter a year and a half ago, in June.  It compares much more closely to Disneyland in Anaheim, rather than WDW in Orlando.  It has two lands -- Disneyland park and Walt Disney Studios park - similar to Disneyland and California Adventure in California.  Disneyland park in Paris is very similar to Disneyland Park in Anaheim, and both are similar to Magic Kingdom park in Orlando.  Walt Disney Studios park is very roughly equivalent to California Adventure, but with different rides.  As far as the Disneyland portion - I think it has a lot of French charm.  The castle is amazing -- it has an animatronic dragon in the dungeon.  Some rides are better in California, and some are better in Paris.  The French and European attitude of studied indifference can throw people off, especially if you're used to the Disneyland and WDW enthusiastic CM's.  But they're very charming in their own way.
> 
> We also spent only one day at Disneyland Paris, but I would go back.  Just like comparing California to Orlando - it's the same, but totally different



Thanks for the info.  I was looking at the satellite image and was expecting the park to be smaller than its counterpart in Orlando.  I was in Disneyland (Anaheim) a long time ago and my memory may be fuzzy, but, it looks to me the Paris park is smaller.  

Either way, I feel we have to do it.  We are taking a 14 year old girl and 11 year old boy.  I think they will like it.


----------



## CORK2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Helios said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was looking at the satellite image and was expecting the park to be smaller than its counterpart in Orlando.  I was in Disneyland (Anaheim) a long time ago and my memory may be fuzzy, but, it looks to me the Paris park is smaller.
> 
> Either way, I feel we have to do it.  We are taking a 14 year old girl and 11 year old boy.  I think they will like it.


Yes ..am sure they will like it   Enjoy !


----------



## King86 (Mar 3, 2017)

Helios said:


> Has anyone been to Disney Paris?


 hi Helios may I ask when are you planning to go to DLP I am a regular and love it don't be fooled by the size of the parks although smaller they take a while to get around it all depends on time of year day of week etc some season are busier than others for eg we were there in October for Halloween and had no problems with queing times for the main popular rides and got around everything easily but the trip before we went in the summer for 5 days and did not manage to get on everything I almost felt like I was a sardine in a tin at times it was that busy also a lot of the rides are going through refurbishment periodically as part of the experience enhancement programme you can find the list of closed attractions for most months this year on DLP guide the magic is very much there and they are trying hard to bring it even more so a lot of money is being spent  in the main park if you can go weekdays rather than weekend it will be quieter and with it being the 25th anniversary this year I expect it to be busier than usual so plan for this and lastly if any of the kids you are taking like star wars there is a jedi academy run daily which is fantastic but is booked up very quickly if any of the kids are interested in it head to tomorrowland as soon as you enter the park head to the bottom you will see star tours next to that is a pavilion where 1 person will be standing next to a rope line que there and they will give you a timeslot to come back for a show and jedi training

I hope you have a fabulous time and grow to love it as much as I do

Darren


----------



## King86 (Mar 3, 2017)

if you have any more ?s about DLP don't hesitate to ask im sure I will have the answer to anything you want to know

Darren


----------



## King86 (Mar 3, 2017)

sorry ive just realised when this was posted you have probably already been apologies


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2017)

Please note that unlike DL or MK were most the rides are very much alike  the are many rides in DLP which are completely different that the US rides  an example is the Indiana Jones ride is a rather plain roller-coaster


----------



## Helios (Mar 4, 2017)

Darren King said:


> hi Helios may I ask when are you planning to go to DLP I am a regular and love it don't be fooled by the size of the parks although smaller they take a while to get around it all depends on time of year day of week etc some season are busier than others for eg we were there in October for Halloween and had no problems with queing times for the main popular rides and got around everything easily but the trip before we went in the summer for 5 days and did not manage to get on everything I almost felt like I was a sardine in a tin at times it was that busy also a lot of the rides are going through refurbishment periodically as part of the experience enhancement programme you can find the list of closed attractions for most months this year on DLP guide the magic is very much there and they are trying hard to bring it even more so a lot of money is being spent  in the main park if you can go weekdays rather than weekend it will be quieter and with it being the 25th anniversary this year I expect it to be busier than usual so plan for this and lastly if any of the kids you are taking like star wars there is a jedi academy run daily which is fantastic but is booked up very quickly if any of the kids are interested in it head to tomorrowland as soon as you enter the park head to the bottom you will see star tours next to that is a pavilion where 1 person will be standing next to a rope line que there and they will give you a timeslot to come back for a show and jedi training
> 
> I hope you have a fabulous time and grow to love it as much as I do
> 
> Darren



We will be there the last week of the month.  It will be a quick trip, one day at Disney, one daytrip to London (we want to go through the tunnel), one day at the Louvre, one day at Norte Dame/Eifffel Tower, and the rest is TBD.

Thanks for all your recommendations.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 5, 2017)

Helios said:


> We will be there the last week of the month.  It will be a quick trip, one day at Disney, one daytrip to London (we want to go through the tunnel), one day at the Louvre, one day at Norte Dame/Eifffel Tower, and the rest is TBD.
> 
> Thanks for all your recommendations.



A day trip to London! What do you intend on doing? The train journey takes 2 1/4 hours to St. Pancras (the tunnel is nothing special, it's pitch black!) and then from St. Pancras it's public transport/taxi/long walk to the major sights except the British Museum which is 15 minutes walk but I doubt you'll be wanting to travel all the way from Paris to spend all your time in the British Museum (although I could quite happily do so). Depending on what time you get the train it will be mid morning or almost midday, that's not a lot of time to fit much in. The last train leaves London at 7.25 pm and will get you back to Marne La Vallee (presumably that's where you'll be going to) at 12.44 am. I'm not sure that there will be any taxis available at that time so it might prove difficult getting back to the Marriott.

Personally I'd skip DLP. It's a very poor relation to its US cousins, tired, dated, dirty and expensive. You spend more time waiting than being on the rides and it very quickly becomes frustrating. I appreciate that it's an entirely subjective view and there are people who really enjoy it but for me there is so much to see and do it seems like a waste of time to spend a whole day at DLP. I would rather spend the extra day in London.


----------



## Tamino (Mar 5, 2017)

If I were to suggest skipping anything, it would be taking a day trip to London.  The Eurostar is not a particularly compelling ride; it´s mostly just dark.  To London and back is a lot of time in a train and a lot of expense for the opportunity to spend little more than ½ day there.

Children 11 and 14 don´t really care how big DLP may or may not be in contrast to other parks.  I assume that the effort to go there is for your children, not the parents.  I have been to DLP 6 to 8 times and generally find it less crowded than the other Disney parks but most children are just happy to be there.  They don´t evaluate the experience against alternatives.

On the other hand, they probably will not be overjoyed with the prospect of spending a day at le Louvre.  However, check into THATMuse which organizes treasure hunts in museums for children.   It´s very educational and may change their minds about museums.  Le Louvre is free for those under 18.

Alternatively, you might actually prefer the Musée d´Orsay which is where the Impressionistic works are located.

If you have not yet obtained advance ticket for the Eiffel Tower, I might suggest that you go early in the day and avoid the lines.

Also of interest to children:

1.  Boat cruises down the Seine.  I prefer the smaller boats of Vedettes du Pont Neuf.  They offer discounted tickets if purchased in advance.
2.  The Catacombs
3.  The Museum of Natural History, particularly the display in the building on the south end of le Jardin des Plantes where the museum buildings are located.
4.  Cité de Science, the largest science museum in Europe and lot of fun for kids.

Children also love crêpe restaurants. They´re inexpensive and kids love them.  Some of the best in Paris are just to east of Gare Montparnasse on either rue d´Odessa or rue Montparnasse. 

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 5, 2017)

Another option you might be interested in is Parc Asterix - https://www.parcasterix.fr/en. My kids and I preferred it over DLP. I thought the rides were better, the queues were significantly shorter and in some cases non existent. The aeroplane ride which is identical to the Dumbo ride in DLP had no queue and my kids stayed on it four times in a row until they eventually decided to get off and try another ride. In contrast to the Dumbo ride which had huge queues. Obviously it doesn't have the Disneyfication but if rides are more important for you than the Disney aspect then it's a better option in my opinion. My advice if you do go there is not to eat from there, quite possibly the worst food I've eaten.


----------



## Helios (Mar 5, 2017)

Pompey Family said:


> A day trip to London! What do you intend on doing? The train journey takes 2 1/4 hours to St. Pancras (the tunnel is nothing special, it's pitch black!) and then from St. Pancras it's public transport/taxi/long walk to the major sights except the British Museum which is 15 minutes walk but I doubt you'll be wanting to travel all the way from Paris to spend all your time in the British Museum (although I could quite happily do so). Depending on what time you get the train it will be mid morning or almost midday, that's not a lot of time to fit much in. The last train leaves London at 7.25 pm and will get you back to Marne La Vallee (presumably that's where you'll be going to) at 12.44 am. I'm not sure that there will be any taxis available at that time so it might prove difficult getting back to the Marriott.
> 
> Personally I'd skip DLP. It's a very poor relation to its US cousins, tired, dated, dirty and expensive. You spend more time waiting than being on the rides and it very quickly becomes frustrating. I appreciate that it's an entirely subjective view and there are people who really enjoy it but for me there is so much to see and do it seems like a waste of time to spend a whole day at DLP. I would rather spend the extra day in London.


I looked at the train times this AM before looking at the thread.  I decided to skip the London day trip.  Too long of a trip for so little time there.  Still thinking about DLP...Kids are big fans...

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Helios (Mar 5, 2017)

Pompey Family said:


> Another option you might be interested in is Parc Asterix - https://www.parcasterix.fr/en. My kids and I preferred it over DLP. I thought the rides were better, the queues were significantly shorter and in some cases non existent. The aeroplane ride which is identical to the Dumbo ride in DLP had no queue and my kids stayed on it four times in a row until they eventually decided to get off and try another ride. In contrast to the Dumbo ride which had huge queues. Obviously it doesn't have the Disneyfication but if rides are more important for you than the Disney aspect then it's a better option in my opinion. My advice if you do go there is not to eat from there, quite possibly the worst food I've eaten.


Thanks again, we'll consider this.


----------



## Helios (Mar 5, 2017)

Tamino said:


> On the other hand, they probably will not be overjoyed with the prospect of spending a day at le Louvre.  However, check into THATMuse which organizes treasure hunts in museums for children.   It´s very educational and may change their minds about museums.  Le Louvre is free for those under 18.
> 
> Alternatively, you might actually prefer the Musée d´Orsay which is where the Impressionistic works are located.
> 
> ...


They actually are interested in the Louvre.  

I have been thinking about the catacombs.  Are thy suited for kids.  I guess the boy will like them.  We are doing a Seine cruise...


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2017)

The one museum to see in Paris after the Louvre is the Orsay.  You can spend a few hours and see some of the best painting of the twentieth century  all the big names of the impressionist movement are there.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 6, 2017)

The orangerie for the water colours as well.


----------



## Blues (Mar 11, 2017)

Helios said:


> They actually are interested in the Louvre.



Well if they've expressed interest in it, more power to them.  My granddaughter, 12 at the time, was bored senseless in the Louvre.  But she thorougly enjoyed Musee d'Orsay.



> I have been thinking about the catacombs.  Are thy suited for kids.  I guess the boy will like them.  We are doing a Seine cruise...



And she adored the catacombs.  I think the fascination is nearly universal at that age, male or female.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 11, 2017)

Helios said:


> They actually are interested in the Louvre.
> 
> I have been thinking about the catacombs.  Are thy suited for kids.  I guess the boy will like them.  We are doing a Seine cruise...


The louvre is a monster. There is some crazy stat that if you looked at each item on exhibit for 20 seconds it would take months. 

The mona Lisa is behind a ft of glass. And a moving line of people. 

Expectations may not meet reality here.


----------

